# About to buy my first DSLR, confused....Nikon D3100 or Canon 550D



## ahmads (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi 

I am about to buy my first DSLR and I am upgrading from a basic P&S.Wiht my budget range and the reviews that I have read till now, I could shortlist two models..Nikon D3100 & Canon 550D. Now I am confused which one should i go for.My primary need is still pics and would be mainly shooting indoor parties and day to day family pics and also nature pics like rains/flowers, landscapes.Recording video is my secondary requirements. Please suggest and provide your inputs on these to products

Thanks
Ahmad


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 26, 2011)

This question gets asked a lot (not these 2 models specifically, but essentially canon vs. nikon at entry level price point).  My response is always that ergonomics is most important at this level, and that comes down purely to personal preference.  Best thing to do is go to a shop and play with both models, and then buy the one that feels comfortable, and makes the most sense to you.  Canon and Nikon each have slight advantages over each other in very specific areas... but I think these advantages are only important once you're at the high end and really pushing your gear to the limit.  At that point it's worth choosing the technology best suited to your type of photography.  At the entry level, all the offerings are so similar, that you will take the best pictures with a camera you understand and enjoy using.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a bit Canon biased (being a Canon used). Canon is generally considered better for video.

Nikon tends to gimp their low tier bodies in terms of what lenses will autofocus on those bodies so that is something you may wish to consider. For general shots either would suit you fine I'd say.

Go to a store and handle each. This will probably be your best bet for seeing which would suit you better.


----------



## ahmads (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Analog..

I have held both these cameras at various shops and nikon fits more naturally in hand and I am more inclined towards nikon but what i want to know is there anything in canon 550d that is worth to pay few extra instead of settling for nikon d3100


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 26, 2011)

For what it's worth, neither of those choices will do well for shooting indoor parties.  If your purpose for upgrading is to take indoor shots of friends and family, an entry DSLR and a kit lens is a waste of money unless you are willing to add a flash to your budget.

I went through this same cycle.  Wanted to take better pics of my daughter indoors.  Bought a DSLR and a kit lens.  Wasn't happy with the results.  Bought a fast prime lens.  Still wasn't happy with the results.  Bought an external flash and it was like the sky opened up and St. Peters and his angels were were singing and casting sweet light down upon my pictures.

So, I guess what I am saying is, for the type of photography you want to do, plan on picking up a flash.

If the Nikon feels better in your hands and is a bit cheaper, then that is probably the route you should go...also saves you a bit of money so that you can pick up an SB600 or SB700.


----------



## ahmads (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Tyler..

I am mainly looking at still photography and video is my secondary preference and I am also fine with nikon lenses that do not autofocus some bodies. However is anything in particular in canon 550d that should compel me to go for canon 550d instead of nikon d3100. I have held both these cameras and nikon feels better and more natural


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 26, 2011)

ahmads said:


> Thanks Tyler..
> 
> I am mainly looking at still photography and video is my secondary preference and I am also fine with nikon lenses that do not autofocus some bodies. However is anything in particular in canon 550d that should compel me to go for canon 550d instead of nikon d3100. I have held both these cameras and nikon feels better and more natural



If it feels better in your hands get the Nikon. Both are major enough players to have bodies, lenses, and other accessories to cover most peoples needs. Unless you want something rather specific then brand choice is rather irrelevant.


----------



## ahmads (Jun 26, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> ahmads said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Tyler..
> ...




Thanks tyler


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 26, 2011)

ahmads said:


> Thanks tyler



No worries. If you intend to do a lot of party/internal photography the notes others have made on needing a flash is quite relevant.

In a reasonably dark club I could only get faster than 1/40th (and still underexposed) with onboard flash at full power. Lower level flashes will give you at least 3x the output of the onboard flash.


----------



## ahmads (Jun 26, 2011)

I need more inputs on this..people please post your experience, suggestions


----------



## Destin (Jun 26, 2011)

They are both good cameras to start out on. As everyone has said, at this level brand is quite irrelevant. 

In my opinion, the lower end Nikon bodies (D3100) seem to be made more heavy duty than their Canon counterparts. But I've never heard of Canon's cameras falling apart or anything, it's just how they feel in your hand- the Nikon feels more solid imo. 

Both will get the job done equally well. Both have limitations that you will reach when shooting in low light (indoor parties, clubs, etc) Just get the one that feels natural in your hand. It's really that simple. Also consider going through the menu system on each camera and seeing which one you like better. I personally prefer Nikon's menus as they seem more logically laid out, but that's most likely due to the fact that I learned on Nikon, and have never really used a canon dslr for more than a few minutes. Canon guys might think that Nikons menus are stupid. It's all personal preference unless your a pro.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 26, 2011)

As everyone has said.  Go to the store.  Play with the cameras.  Go through the menus and see which one feels more natural.  My personal opinion that should have no bearing what so ever on your decision?  The T3i.  I love mine!  lol


----------



## ahmads (Jun 27, 2011)

one thing i noticed is that nikon 18-55mm kit kense has marked focal lengths of 18,24,35,45,55mm but canon had 18,24,35,55 only..does that make any difference.


----------



## ahmads (Jun 27, 2011)

ahmads said:


> one thing i noticed is that nikon 18-55mm kit kense has marked focal lengths of 18,24,35,45,55mm but canon had 18,24,35,55 only..does that make any difference.



more inputs please..need to decide


----------



## ladynikon (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe this will help....Check out www.froknowsphoto.com


----------



## BaliEagle (Jun 28, 2011)

Weather it's marked on the lens or not doesn't make any difference in the actual zoom. If nikon feels better for you, I would highly reccomend getting that. Nikon and canon keep very competetive so neither one is really better than the other.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 29, 2011)

Pick the one with the best manual.


----------



## subscuck (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> Pick the one with the best manual.



Why? Most people don't read 'em anyway. They just come here.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 30, 2011)

What brand is your P&S?? Just asking because I had a Nikon L110, which is a great P&S. Because of this, I found that the menus on the Nikon cameras made a little more sense to me when I went to the store to get a feel for which brand I wanted to go with. Also, are you looking to upgrade in the future?? If so, you'll want to think about that when you make your choice now, so that your lenses are compatible.


----------



## BaliEagle (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with what was said above. I had a canon p&s, so when I upgraded I got a canon dslr. Within a few hours I was familiar with the controls, menu, and icons.


----------



## ahmads (Jul 4, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> What brand is your P&S?? Just asking because I had a Nikon L110, which is a great P&S. Because of this, I found that the menus on the Nikon cameras made a little more sense to me when I went to the store to get a feel for which brand I wanted to go with. Also, are you looking to upgrade in the future?? If so, you'll want to think about that when you make your choice now, so that your lenses are compatible.






Its nIkon s220...and i like nikon menu


----------



## melanie.c (Oct 6, 2012)

I asked the same question for a moment... Finaly, I have to opt for Canon 550D and I'm happy of this choice . 
At first, nikon's  lenses are more expensive. Then, I think Canon is more performant than Nikon (for this camera) . 
I think a Nikon D5100 is more comparable to canon eos 550D but it's not the same budget ...


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Electronics


----------

